# due  pittori inaspettati



## Minerva (3 Febbraio 2012)

forse non tutti sanno che Süphan Barzani è lo pseudonimo di franco battiato pittore





























e che il simpatico trasformista di striscia: dario ballantini ,è un discreto rappresentante dell'arte contemporanea


----------

